# Between the devil and the deep blue sea



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi. Living in Uk at the moment. Married a Portuguese lady. We are both registered disabled and getting benifits. She has her own house in Portugal. Would we be better off living in Portugal as Im sick of the Uk and would like to spend the rest of my days in Portugal. Its so relaxed and easy going, no stress hassle or trouble. Forgot to mention there is also about an acre of land with the property. Im not a freeloader wanting to live off the portuguese state just live a simple life with my disabled benifits


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

First check what UK benefits you would still get if you moved, your very unlikely to get the same if any benefits here.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Mick, You need to post five times before I can send you a pm, with all the details you need. I helped a couple a while ago with the same idea, it is very doable.


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok well does this count as one ?


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

This my 3rd


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

One more and you've 5


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Here we go then


----------

